# BA CubeFest 2018 - South Berwick, Maine



## CornerCutter (Dec 10, 2017)

This is the 4th competition in Maine! Registration just opened today!

Find out the details here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BACubeFest2018

Is anybody going?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Dec 10, 2017)

Can't wait


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 8, 2018)

Hyped for Saturday!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Hyped for Saturday!


Me too


----------

